

Ask HN: What are the most useful Mozilla Firefox extensions? - q2

Similar to the one on most useful chrome extensions [1], this is to track and list most useful firefox extensions.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9158448
======
greenyoda
Someone just posted exactly the same question a few hours ago, and there have
been a number of replies:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9158800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9158800)

